# دراسة جدوى لمشروع انتاج الصابون السائل



## Osa (26 يناير 2007)

اخوانى فى اللة هذه دراسة جدوى لمشروع انتاج الصابون السائل . ارجو التثبيت لكى يستفيد الجميع 

ارجو الدعاء لنصرة الاسلام فى كل مكان
اللهم صلى وسلم و بارك على نبيك محمد

فى انتظار ردودكم


----------



## H2O (29 يناير 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## احمد وهدان (29 يناير 2007)

باركالله فيك...


----------



## اسامه السجاعى (30 يناير 2007)

اشكرك كثيرا بس ياريت تعالجنا السلبيات فى عملية التصنيع مثل بهتان اللون وكيفية المعالجه وكذالك القوام للزيت


----------



## منتاى (10 فبراير 2007)

جزاكم الله الف خير . اسال الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## leopard106 (10 فبراير 2007)

جزاكم الله الف خير, وإن شاء الله نستفيد


----------



## عبدالله مناصرة (12 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك
وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## fathyrewan (20 فبراير 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد العدوى (3 مارس 2007)

شكرا على ذلك المجهود الطيب ولكن سيادتكم لم تشرح بالتفصيل كيفية الحصول على الخامة الجيدة مثلا لم تشر الى كيفية ضبط ال phوكيف اعرف ان هذة المادة امنة وسليمة وغير ضارة للجلد اى ما هو ال بى اتش لكل منظف حتى نضمن السلامة للعميل اسف اذا كنت سالتك عن هذا بس انت قمت بمجهود مشكور الرجاء اتمامة منتظر رد سيادتكم 0101680762


----------



## CHE Amjad (3 مارس 2007)

شكرا لك و كل الاحترام و التقدير


----------



## fathydraz (3 مارس 2007)

كنت ابحث عن دراسة جدوى لاحد المشاريع .جزاك الله خير
وشكراً


----------



## Eng.Foam (4 مارس 2007)

رائع وجزاك الله خيراً ، نرجو من الاخوان ممن يملكون معلومات متشابه في صناعات مماثلة افادتنا


----------



## علي محمد المهندس (4 مارس 2007)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## سعيد الودعاني (10 مارس 2007)

شكرا لك على دراسة الجدوى


----------



## freedom lover (8 أبريل 2007)

شكرا
بس الملف لم استطعه تحميله


----------



## دعيج (9 أبريل 2007)

ممتاز وبارك الله فيك اخوي
وكثر من امثالك


----------



## اسامه الكيمياوي (14 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله بيك نرجو الكثير منك وجعلهفي صحيفه اعمالك


----------



## Osa (15 يونيو 2007)

بالنسبة لسؤال الاخ محمد بخصوص ضبط الPH 
يمكنك ضبط ال PH باستخدام محلول هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم 45 % و ذلك لكى تصل الى pH الى 8-8.5 و بالتالى سوف تجد ان اللزوجة قد ارتفعت نسبيا مع التقليب المستمر. كما انه يمكنك اضافة الجلسرين بنسة 1-3 % حتى تعطى الصابون ملمس ناعم للايدى . 
فى حالة اى استفسار برجاء وضع السؤال فى المنتدى


----------



## ziadahmad (16 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## MBA1983 (18 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيراً 
الملف تحت الدراسة


----------



## ضرار العبدلي (18 يونيو 2007)

مشكور اخي على الجهد الرائع
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وسام مطر (22 مارس 2008)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## مونيا الليبية (22 مارس 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبو آلاء (24 مارس 2008)

*الملف لا يعمل*

السلام عليكم،شكرا ولكن للأسف لم أستطع تحميل الملف،رجاءا إعادة تحميله


----------



## م/احمد مصطفى حسن (11 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## معتز التجاني (13 سبتمبر 2008)

الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكرا على الموضوع الجميل اللهم انصر الاسلام في كل مكان واجعلنا من من ينصرونه


----------



## حسام النجار (14 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا علي المجهود المبزول وعلي طريقه عرض المعلومات بطريقه مبسطه

ك/ حسام النجار


----------



## حسام النجار (14 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا علي المجهود وعلي طريقه عرض المعلومات بطريقه مبسطه

ك/ حسام النجار


----------



## سمير11 (17 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سميح نصار (19 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكرا اخ عزام على طرحك لموضوع الصابون وجزاك خيرا واطعمك لحم طير
اما استفساري فهو : كيف نجعل الصابون السائل الطبيعي المصنع من الزيوت الطبيعيه ذو سماكه تشبه
سماكة الشامبو ملاحظه : اريد ماده لاتغير لون الصابون الاخضر الطبيعي
ملاحظه اخرى:حاولت تنزيل ال Ph فلم ينزل عن 9.7 واذا نزل عن ذلك يبدا الانفصال وتنعدم الرغوه ويشبه الزيت فما هوا الحل ادامك الله
اخوكم سميح رام الله


----------



## صادق تركي (22 سبتمبر 2008)

دراسة جيدة واسعدكم الله وبارك فيكم


----------



## ابن الإسلام المصري (28 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا
مجهود رااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## elwakidi (16 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## farouq dabag (16 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا


----------



## عادل 1980 (16 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## fantom2006 (17 مايو 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## klmni (24 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ارهينيوس (24 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (25 يوليو 2010)

كل الاحترام والتقدير رائع في دراسه الجدوى من ناحيه التقسيم بين الدراسه الفنيه والاقتصاديه


----------



## عمران مدنى (26 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع اكثر من رايع


----------



## hanane_smc (28 يوليو 2010)

شكرا كتيرا


----------



## amr2010 (29 يوليو 2010)

كيف اصل للزوجه فى عمل الصابون لا افضل استخدام السولورجاء الرد


----------



## فيصل العزو (30 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## نسر النت (31 يوليو 2010)

التركيبات غير سليمه وشكرا


----------



## ملكه فى بيتى (11 أبريل 2014)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (11 أبريل 2014)

باختصار شديد - ونظرا لان هذه الدراسه طرحت فى موقع علمى- رجاء من القراء القراءة فقط من باب العلم فيما يجرى من حولنا-ولاداعى لعقد الآمال عليها.


----------



## حمدى سعد1 (17 أبريل 2014)

الموضوع محتاج عنايه اكتر مماهو مكتوب وتركيبات أخرى


----------



## betman (21 أبريل 2014)

شكراً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهاب محمود محمد (22 أبريل 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهاب محمود محمد (22 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم 
مشكوريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## medo_nice (9 يونيو 2015)

يوجد موضوع جديد عن تركيبات المنظفات بطريقة جديدة يرجا الاطلاع علي موضوع بعنوان معمل تركيبات المنظفات http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t496977.html


----------



## hbahgat98216 (18 يوليو 2015)

لو عايز اجيب مواد خام كويسة ورخيصة ............ اجيبها منين...... مين احسن واحد؟
وشكراااا


----------



## حميدالعيساوي (10 أغسطس 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hyrs1980 (2 سبتمبر 2015)

في موقع انا قرءت عنه قبل شهر يبيع تقنيات معتمده لتصنيع المنظفات وصناعات كثيره يمكن ان تستفيد منه www.buyformula.net


----------



## abeer cleane (11 ديسمبر 2015)

مشكورين سلفا


----------



## abdelaziz shereif (4 مارس 2016)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## abdelaziz shereif (4 مارس 2016)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Abu zainab (25 مارس 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيكم جميعا


----------

